# nokia 6280 wird von PC suite nicht erkannt



## Mway-Tuning (19. Juni 2006)

Hallo ich bin hier schon am verzweifeln, und hoffe, daß mir hier jemand helfen kann.

Heute hat sich meine Frau das Nokia 6280 geholt und ich wollte es per Bluetooth mit meinem Pc Verbinden. 

Software:

Windows XP SP2
Microsoft Bluetooth-Paket version 5.1.2600.2180

ich habe es mit dem mitgeliefertetm Programm PC Suite 6.70.22 versucht, aber dieses Erkennt das Nokiagerät nicht. Also hab ich es mal mit dem mitgelieferten USB-Datenkabel versucht aber auch das geht nicht, es wird kein Gerät erkannt.

Firewall keine drauf, da rechner nicht am Internet angeschlossen, Windowsfirewall ist aus.

Kann mir hier jemand ein TIP geben ?


----------



## Lemmmi123 (8. Juli 2006)

Hallo Mway Tuning,

habe seit heut auch das 6280 und ..... das gleiche Problem.

Es wird nicht erkannt mit dem USB Kabel.

Mein PC erkennt zwar dass ich das Handy anstecke, aber dann kann er die nötige Software nicht installieren.

Hmm,... sh..  Hast du schon eine Lösung?

Lemmmi123


----------



## claus100 (5. August 2006)

Hallo, 

Wäre schön wenn jemand zu diesen Problem eine Löösung hat.

Bei mir ist das selbe mit der Infrarotverbindung. Der PC kennt das Handy aber doe PC Suite schreibt immer "Kein Telefon verbunden". 

Aus der bedienungsanleitung bin ich auch nicht schlau geworden.

Danke im Vorraus

Mfg Claus100


----------



## Lemmmi123 (6. August 2006)

Hallo nochmal,


also bei mir hat sich das Problem mittlerweile erledigt.

Ich hatte bei der Installation den Fehler gemacht nicht sämtliche Teile des Handys zu installieren.

Es sind wenn ich mich recht erinnere 3 Teile.

Solltest du hier Fehler gemacht haben dann musst du laut T-Mobile support alles wieder deinstallieren auch die Registry Einträge.

Und dann neu installieren.

Aber dann hat es problemlos gefunzt.

Das Nokia 6280 ist schon ein feines Teil.

Wenn du Hilfe brauchst dann meld dich nochmal 
klemens

PS Ähm ach ja , ausserdem ist wohl der Stecker für die USB Verbindung eine wacklige Geschichte - ich muß dafür sorgen dass das Kabel ein wenig nach hinten gebogen ist damit ich nen anständigen Kontakt habe...


----------



## hikeda_ya (9. August 2006)

Musst auch schauen - das 6280 will wissen in welchem Modus gearbeitet werden soll.

Willst du es nutzen wie ein USB-Stick - dann auf Datenspeicher-Modus

bei Standard kannst Du nur das machen was mit dem PC-Suite gemacht werden kann


----------

